# while-Schleife anhalten



## 18LetterLongName (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich programmiere gerade ein Spiel und würde da gerne eine Pause-Funktion einbauen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine while-Schleife per Tastendruck anzuhalten und wenn die Taste erneut gedrückt wird die Schleife weiterlaufen zu lassen?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe
Heinz


----------



## zerix (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

sicher funktioniert das. Du könntest einen KeyListener nehmen. Dort setzt du dann eine boolean-Variable.

In der Schleife könntest du es dann so lösen.

```
while(true){
   if(keyPressed){
      Thread.sleep(500);
      continue;
   }
   //hier passiert das was normal passieren soll.
}
```


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## 18LetterLongName (12. Februar 2010)

eine echt genial simple Lösung =)

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------

